# kitten color



## Fong Tang (8 mo ago)

Could anyone tell me if two British shorthair(silver shaded) give birth to a pure-black kitten, is this normal?
BIG THX.🙏


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

It’s possible if both cats carry non-agouti.


----------

